# Wovon leben eigentlich Cracker - Gruppen?



## christian.pitt (21. August 2010)

Da in letzter Zeit sehr viel in den Medien über Kopierschütze usw. steht (vorallem auch durch den Ubisoft Game Launcher (ACII)) und eben auch, dass sogenannte Cracker Gruppen (wie Razor 1911, RELOADED, Skidrow...) diesen Kopierschutz in ein paar Wochen schon gecrackt hatten (extrem lange da meist schon vor dem Releaze eine Warez Version im inet aufgetaucht ist), stellt sich für mich jetzt die Frage, warum solche Gruppen mit solchem "Eifer" an die Arbeit gehen und wie sie sich ihen Lebensunterhalt sichern?

PS: Ich selbst bin kein "Raupkopierer" und lade mir auch nicht illegal Spiele runter. Bin nur intressiert dran und habe mich vorher auch schlaugemacht


----------



## Gamer_95 (21. August 2010)

Wie kommt man auf soo eine Frage??? 
aber zum großen teil sind es Ex-Programmierer die jetzt Arbeitslos sind und Cracks schreiben.
Ich denke das es zum Teil auch einfach Jugendliche sind die sich das Crack-Schreiben selber beigebracht haben.


----------



## christian.pitt (21. August 2010)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort

naja keine Ahnung, die von Skidrow habn ja beim ACII Crack geschrieben, dass es eine ziemliche Herausforderung war das Spiel zu cracken.


----------



## Sash (21. August 2010)

ich würd mal sagen das ist deren hobby. andere tunen autos, andere betreiben modellbau, andere vögeln wie die kanickel. die hingegen, ja die denken sowas von digital das sie mit dem pc alles gebacken bekommen was sie sonst im realen leben.. 
glaubst doch nicht im ernst das die dafür bezahlt werden? gibt einige hacker die sowas für sicherheitsfirmen machen, die werden bezahlt, aber die sind auch auf der hellen seite der macht.


----------



## moe (21. August 2010)

also von ihren cracks mal nicht. die meisten machen das ja nicht kommerziell (sagen sie zumindest).

ich hab mal irgendwo nen bericht über nen cracker gelesen, der "ausgepackt" hat. der hat gemeint, dass viele cracker arbeitslose progger sind, die sich an ihren ehemaligen arbeitgebern "rächen" wollen, weil sie entlassen worden sind. aber viele würden das auch als hobby machen.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. August 2010)

Die meisten werden wohl arbeitslos sein zumindest die erfolgreichen, man hat sonst garnicht die Möglichkeit das vernüftig auszuüben.


----------



## Tight86 (22. August 2010)

Naja wie sie ihren Lebensunterhalt sichern weis ich nicht, denke aber das sie es mit soviel "Eifer" machen wie in ACII, gerade weil damit so grosskotzig "angegeben" wird. Wie gut die sind.

Das is so als wenn jemand sagt, ich würde niemals niemals niemals nie meine CPU auf 4GHZ bekommen, dann häng ich erstrecht daran und Versuch, das zu erreichen. xD


----------



## ShiZon (22. August 2010)

Es gibt auch welche die gehen einen Beruf zum z. B. Bäcker, Krankenpfleger, Bürokauffrau etc. nach die sich dann nach der Arbeit hinsetzen und an einem Crack für ein Spiel rumtüfteln und/oder am Wochenende. Ein Kopierschutz zu entfernen gibt den Crackern einen Kick und jeder will dann der erste sein, um zu demonstrieren, wie schnell sie doch einer Spieleschmiede das Süppchen versalzen. Wieso lassen die Spieleentwickler nicht einfach den Kopierschutz weg, dann nimmt auch die Anzahl an Raubkopierer ab, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2010)

Also, wenn manche Leute in Foren schon um 6-7h morgens am Tag des Releases von SC2 posten, wie toll die Kampagne im Detail war, oder andere bei COD MW2 nach einer Woche schon im 4.Prestigedurchgang sind, dann versteh ich nicht ganz, wieso man sich "wundert", woher manche Leute die Zeit für cracken nehmen ^^

Und das müssen nicht mal Arbeitslose sein: 7h aufstehen, 8h Büro, 16h Ende, 17h zu Hause => 5-6 Stunden Zeit, um einem Hobby wie ggf. auch Cracken nachzugehen und auch mal zwischendurch was zu futtern oder so, dann isses 23h und man kann noch wunderbar 7-8Std schlafen, bis man wieder zur Arbeit muss. Und am Wochenende hat man noch mehr Zeit.


Aber um die Frage mal genauer zu beantworten: 

_Wovon leben eigentlich Cracker - Gruppen_? 

Ist doch klar: 



Spoiler



von Keksen...


----------



## ShiZon (23. August 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn manche Leute in Foren schon um 6-7h morgens am Tag des Releases von SC2 posten, wie toll die Kampagne im Detail war, oder andere bei COD MW2 nach einer Woche schon im 4.Prestigedurchgang sind, dann versteh ich nicht ganz, wieso man sich "wundert", woher manche Leute die Zeit für cracken nehmen ^^
> 
> Und das müssen nicht mal Arbeitslose sein: 7h aufstehen, 8h Büro, 16h Ende, 17h zu Hause => 5-6 Stunden Zeit, um einem Hobby wie ggf. auch Cracken nachzugehen und auch mal zwischendurch was zu futtern oder so, dann isses 23h und man kann noch wunderbar 7-8Std schlafen, bis man wieder zur Arbeit muss. Und am Wochenende hat man noch mehr Zeit.
> 
> ...



Typisch Herb

Naja Herb hat das halt noch einmal schön ausgeschmückt, hast du fein gemacht. *Herb am Kopf streichel*


----------



## Pixy (23. August 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn manche Leute in Foren schon um 6-7h morgens am Tag des Releases von SC2 posten, wie toll die Kampagne im Detail war, oder andere bei COD MW2 nach einer Woche schon im 4.Prestigedurchgang sind, dann versteh ich nicht ganz, wieso man sich "wundert", woher manche Leute die Zeit für cracken nehmen ^^
> 
> Und das müssen nicht mal Arbeitslose sein: 7h aufstehen, 8h Büro, 16h Ende, 17h zu Hause => 5-6 Stunden Zeit, um einem Hobby wie ggf. auch Cracken nachzugehen und auch mal zwischendurch was zu futtern oder so, dann isses 23h und man kann noch wunderbar 7-8Std schlafen, bis man wieder zur Arbeit muss. Und am Wochenende hat man noch mehr Zeit.
> 
> ...



Das ist die beste Antwort hier.


----------



## Lexx (23. August 2010)

die meisten leben von ihrem un/selbstständigen einkommen.

es gibt aber auch viele studenten und autodidakten, die es rein
aus spass an der herausforderung und der verfeinerung ihrer skills
betreiben, um in ihrem späteren berufsleben einen vorsprung
gegenüber "normalen" zu besitzen.

falls sich noch jemand an "radium" erinnert, da gabs keinen unter 30. 
haben sich alle in ihre jobs und familien zurückgezogen.
ok, ein paar sind mittlerweile wieder aktiv..

abgesehen davon, sind die erwähnten nur ein geringer teil der "szene".


----------



## heArt(chor) (4. September 2010)

Ich denke, dass die meisten ganz normalen Berufen im IT-Bereich nachgehen und allabendlich ihre illegalen Tätigkeiten verrichten. Manche sind aber sicher auch arbeitslos und somit haben sie genügend Zeit, Sachen zu cracken.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. September 2010)

Wiso illegal???????

Ich sehe das als Sport, verdiehnen werden die daran nichts,mir stellt sich nur die frage,wiso haben die schon viel früher eine verkaufsversion von einen Spiel da.Das entfernen des kopierschutzes heisst auch kenntniss davon zu haben.
Jeder der etwas mit crack macht kriegt nen grinsen wenn die DRM hören,einfacher ging es noch nie,einzig der dauer onlinezwang war da noch eine herausfordereung.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. September 2010)

Das ist illegal im Endeffekt werden die Maßnahmen veröffentlicht. Und Entwickler etc. haben auch Familien die müssen davon laben ganz einfach. Das ist kein Kavaliersdelikt wenn dir jemand in Deutschland nachweisen kann das du einen Schutz durchbrochen hast und das sich rumgesprochen hat wirst du verklagt für den imaginären Schaden wie die Leute es nennen und die Kosten sind für einen Normalsterblichen unbezahlbar. Was auch richtig ist denn klauen ist klauen....


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2010)

Wenn man was cracken würde nur aus Sport, dann braucht man das ja nicht zu veröffentlichen. In dem Moment, wo man aber nen Crack auch an andere weitergibt, ist das einfach nur ne Frechheit und verursacht nunmal einen großen Schaden bei den Leuten, die vom Entwickeln und Verkaufen von Spielen leben müssen. 

Illegal ist rein vom Gesetz her schon das cracken an sich, aber wenn das wirklich nur einer für sich macht oder meinetwegen auch ne Gruppe von 10 Leute, die nur schauen, OB es klappt und nicht, um mit einer gekauften Version dann mit 10 Leuten spielen zu können, ist es rein moralisch für mich o.k.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. September 2010)

Das sind aber wieder 9 Games die als Verlust gelten, von daher finde ich das nicht in Ordnung. Das Geld was man hätte daran verdienen können ist weg und geklaut und man sollte so nicht denken, denn aus 10 werden schnell 1000 usw.


----------



## tickymick (7. September 2010)

> mir stellt sich nur die frage,wiso haben die schon viel früher eine verkaufsversion von einen Spiel da


Die kennen sehr wahrscheinlich Leute in höheren Positionen beim Entwickler/Publisher.

Und noch was: Meiner Meinung nach ist es keine Frechheit einen Crack online zu stellen. Früher war so, da hat es keiner gebraucht weil es nicht so tolle Kopierschutz Techniken gab. Dann gab es Spiele die als Kopierschutz einfach ne CD wollten, und die User hat es einfach genervt -> Crack trotz Orginalspiel. Mittlerweile ist es doch nurnoch um den Publishern/Entwicklern zu zeigen das es Sinnlos ist und sie wieder zur vernunft zu bringen. Ich bin mir sicher, Ubisoft hätte ohne Kopierschutz bei AC2 deutlich mehr Spiele verkauft.

Natürlich gibt es auch hier schwarze Schafe, die einfach Geld sparen wollen.


----------



## Lexx (7. September 2010)

> Wenn man was cracken würde nur aus Sport, dann braucht man das ja nicht zu veröffentlichen.


es wird auch nicht veröffentlich, davon war nie die rede – war immer und ausschliesslich 
für die gruppen/szene bestimmt.
oder glaubst du, ein jäger erlegt DEN 16-ender, nur um ihn am flohmarkt zu.. "verschenken"?
nein, der wird zu den anderen reputations an die wand gehängt.
just for competitions, just for the challenge, just for fun, just for yes: we can..! 
just for the race, und nicht irgendwelchen milchbubis kostenlose software zu verschaffen.

daß diese dinge in die freie wildbahn entkommen, zeigt nur, wie unsecure die szene geworden ist.
und wie gierig, ignorant, respekt- und rücksichtslos jene, die das alles nicht tangieren soll.. und darf..


----------



## Pagz (7. September 2010)

tickymick schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es auch hier schwarze Schafe, die einfach Geld sparen wollen.


Ich denke diese schwarzen Schafe sind bei weitem die Mehrheit nur entschuldigen die das halt immer mit sachen wie: Ich wollt dem Entwickler nur eins auswischen, oder ich hätts ja gekauft, wenn nur nicht den doofen Kopierschutz hätte"!


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das sind aber wieder 9 Games die als Verlust gelten, von daher finde ich das nicht in Ordnung. .


 
Das hast Du falsch verstanden: ich meinte, dass die in der Gruppe dann vorführen/testen, ob das mit dem Crack geklappt hat. Nicht dass alle 10 es dann spielen anstatt es zu kaufen.


----------



## hyundai187 (7. September 2010)

Meißten sind Software Entwickler


----------



## tickymick (7. September 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Ich denke diese schwarzen Schafe sind bei weitem die Mehrheit nur entschuldigen die das halt immer mit sachen wie: Ich wollt dem Entwickler nur eins auswischen, oder ich hätts ja gekauft, wenn nur nicht den doofen Kopierschutz hätte"!



Sie mögen vielleicht die Mehrheit sein, aber die Sache mit "Ich hätte es ohne  Kopierschutz gekauft" sehe ich nicht als Ausrede. Ich kenne mehr als genung Leute die sich zB AC2 gekauft hätten wenn es keinen Online Zwang gäbe, aber so haben die es halt geladen oder sie boykottieren es (so wie ich) indem sie einfach keine Produkte von Ubisoft kaufen.

Außerdem, da bin ich mir sicher, dass bei den angesprochenen 10 Leuten, nicht 9 Spiele verloren gehen, denn wahrscheinlich hätten mindestens 5 davon das Spiel nicht gekauft. So können sie es wenigstens testen und wenn es ihnen gefällt auch kaufen um den Entwickler zu unterstützen ohne dabei den (zB) Onlinezwang zu haben.

Dahinter seh ich auch schon den Untergang der Computerspiele. Wenn das erstmal alle Entwickler so machen, kauf ich halt garkeine Computerspiele mehr und gug Fernseh oder geh raus und fahr Fahrrad.
Wir können auch ohne die Computerspielindustrie, sie aber nicht ohne uns.


----------



## Pagz (7. September 2010)

tickymick schrieb:


> Dahinter seh ich auch schon den Untergang der Computerspiele. Wenn das erstmal alle Entwickler so machen, kauf ich halt garkeine Computerspiele mehr und gug Fernseh oder geh raus und fahr Fahrrad.
> Wir können auch ohne die Computerspielindustrie, sie aber nicht ohne uns.


Das ist so bei fast allen Industrien
Aber es wird nie passieren. Warum sollten wir plötzlich aufhören Computerspiele zu kaufen? Weil wir stattdessen eh fahhrad fahren können und mit barbie puppen spielen? Komm schon das ist lächerlich
Wenn du so argumentierst kann es auch sein, dass die fernseh industrie untergeht, da man viel besser PC spielen kann und Zeitung lesen kann


----------



## tickymick (7. September 2010)

Du hast vollkommen recht mitdem was du sagst, allerdings vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Das entscheidende ist, alle (oder zumindest die großen) Industrien merken wenn sie etwas falsch machen und Kunden verlieren. Die Computerspielindustrie scheinbar nicht, bestes beispiel (wie bei dem Thema eigentlich immer) Ubisoft, die anstatt den Onlinezwang abzusetzen, diesen verschärfen wollen. Ich bin mal gespannt wielange das weiter geht.
Vielleicht hätte ich nicht "der Untergang der Computerspielindustrie" sagen sollen, sondern von Ubisoft, den andere Hersteller (zB CDProjekt mit The Witcher 2) können scheinbar auch ohne einen großartigen Kopierschutz Geld verdienen.


----------



## DarkMo (8. September 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> mir stellt sich nur die frage,wiso haben die schon viel früher eine verkaufsversion von einen Spiel da.


tjo, meistens sind das presse-"unfälle" ^^ es gibt bestimmte vorabversionen für pressevorführungen. und nunja, nich jeder der bei solchen veranstaltungen zugegen is, kann sich dabei zurückhalten ^^ so kommt ein reinrassiges vollwertiges spiel (nur eben ohne schönen aufdruck un handbuch usw denk ich ma) in die falschen hände.


----------



## Singler (8. September 2010)

Cracker will Polly... ist doch logisch.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. September 2010)

Naja leute die sich Spiele ziehen um den Publisher eins auszuwischen sind schon extrem abhängig und sollten sich hilfe suchen meiner Meinung nach. Da sieht man erstmal wer wovon abhängig ist...


----------



## Janny (9. September 2010)

Interessanter Thread, soviel zeit und vorallem konzentration, wenn die wirklich noch 8 studen am Tag arbeiten, will ich auch haben.

Aber die, die wirklich erfolgreich sind und sich da richtig reinhängen, werden wohl eher arbeitslos sein und vom Staat leben, die brauchen doch nichts ausser Energydrinks, toast und ihren PC.


----------



## ulukay (9. September 2010)

so einen bloedsinn wie hier habe ich echt selten gelesen. da wird ins blaue gemutmaszt dass sich die balken biegen
die meisten arbeitslos ... jaja traeumt weiter


----------



## Veriquitas (9. September 2010)

Kannst du auch belegen das es nicht so ist oder das es nicht so sein könnte ?


----------



## MaraZ40 (10. September 2010)

Naja, vielleicht versuchen die Cracker die Spiele nur zu cracken, damit die Spieleentwicklerfirmen sie irgendwie versuchen auf ihre Seite zu bringen, damit sie für die einen besseren Kopierschutz machen. Weil wenn die Cracker den Kopierschutz brechen können, können die auch dementsprechend das Gegenteil machen.

Ähnlich ist es wie bei einem Hacker. Die hacken die PCs der Anti-Virus-Hersteller und werden dort als Arbeiter aufgenommen, um die dementsprechenden Schutzmaßnahmen für die Hacks vorzunehmen, was wirklich mal passiert ist.
Weil wenn die Herstellen bessere Anti-Viren haben und auf den Ranglisten als erster Platz führen, werden diese auch dementsprechend mehr verkauft.


----------



## Schudukduk (10. September 2010)

Hi ich finde wenn man sich ein Spiel bspw Assians Creed 2 gekauft hat, dann ist es vollkommen ok sich einen Crack zum Umgehen des Kopierschutzes runterzuladen, da man ja das Recht hat die Erworbene Software immer und überall also auch ohne Internetanschluss zu nutzen.
Zudem Thema das Hacker/Cracker arm sind...
Mein Bruder hat mit 8 angefangen zu Programieren mit 14 zu hacken...
Er hat mehere Hackcompetiones gewonnen...
Arbeitslos??? Nenene.
Inzwischen hat er seine eigene Firma die auf Auftrag programmiert, speziell für Linux
und dabei verdient er je nach Auftragsgeber bis zu 3000€ pro Stunde und er ist einer der besten Linuxprogramierer der Welt.
mfg Schudukduk


----------



## AchtBit (15. September 2010)

Die wirklich begabten Köpfe sehen das als Herrauforderung und es ist zum Teil eine Philosophie, dass alle Software, als eine Art global open source, jedem zur Verfügung steht. Ursprung ist die Hacker Szene speziell der Bereich 'Repack&Revers-Engineering' Man findet in der Szene auch SW von denen, die auch 'High End Kryptologie' Methoden entschlüsseln können.

ProcDump32(2000) von G-Rom z.B. enticed auch jetzt noch zuverlässig .exe und .dll Module. Habs erst vor kurzem mit einer .exe(aspack v2 codiert) getestet. Funzt, das Prog ist trickreich, es entpackt nicht das File an sich sondern es verwendet den laufenden Prozess inkl. File zur Decodierung.


----------

